# pet shop returns?



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

just read the thread by trillian, n made me think as i to was in the pet shop the other day n someone brought back a canary, n they could not take it back.

well if i have bred my rats etc n the person could no longer home it i would take it back, so what do u lot think, should pet shops take responsibilty if someone has bought an animal from them n can no longer home it for what ever reasons. i know the pet shops dont normaly breed them but they sell them n probably make most of the profit.

i personally think they should have them back, what do others think?

just sumet to talk about lol


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> just read the thread by trillian


Post a reply then so I don't look like Trilly-No-Friends...:lol2:

Tbh, I was surprised when I first learned of my local petshop's "No Returns/Refunds" policy. I first discovered this when three fish I'd bought died the very next day...:bash:...but their policy is, that they're a small family-run business with a very tight profit margin and couldn't afford it. :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Too right I think they should take the animals/birds back if there's a problem!

As a cat breeder I've taken kittens back or helped to find new homes for any that have had to re-homed for whatever reason - even some that have been as old as 9 and 13!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i geuss pet shops cant have loads of returns, they wouldnt be able to cope. on the other hand, maybe they shoudl say where they could take them, local shelteres etc.

if how ever its their fault.. maybe.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

When i bought a hermit crab from [email protected] i took it home and it died so i took it back they happily gave me another.

There is also a pet shop in Leeds that i seen take animals back if owners can no longer care for them.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mind you how do you prove it was their fault not yours.. and they would probably just sell it to someone else.



for example. my snake, had mites so bad he nearly died, got infection etc.. cost over £150 to fix.. but if i had taken him back, they woudl of just sold him again, and not helped him.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Trillian said:


> Post a reply then so I don't look like Trilly-No-Friends...:lol2:
> 
> Tbh, I was surprised when I first learned of my local petshop's "No Returns/Refunds" policy. I first discovered this when three fish I'd bought died the very next day...:bash:...but their policy is, that they're a small family-run business with a very tight profit margin and couldn't afford it. :whistling2:


lol sorry hun couldnt think of out to put, will go back n rite sumet


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> mind you how do you prove it was their fault not yours.. and they would probably just sell it to someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> for example. my snake, had mites so bad he nearly died, got infection etc.. cost over £150 to fix.. but if i had taken him back, they woudl of just sold him again, and not helped him.


i know jonny bought a boa from a well known petshop round us, she kept getting sumet wrong with her mouth n it would just bleed n bleed, we were taking her to the top vet in bradford which was nearly a 2 hour journey there n back in total it cost us over a grand then she ended up diein not long after, the shop owner told us to f:censor:k off even tho we had a vets report to say the snake had this fault at the pet shop n it was very unlikely the shop didnt know about it.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> lol sorry hun couldnt think of out to put, will go back n rite sumet


:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i know jonny bought a boa from a well known petshop round us, she kept getting sumet wrong with her mouth n it would just bleed n bleed, we were taking her to the top vet in bradford which was nearly a 2 hour journey there n back in total it cost us over a grand then she ended up diein not long after, the shop owner told us to f:censor:k off even tho we had a vets report to say the snake had this fault at the pet shop n it was very unlikely the shop didnt know about it.


eeek!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> i geuss pet shops cant have loads of returns, they wouldnt be able to cope. on the other hand, maybe they shoudl say where they could take them, local shelteres etc.
> 
> if how ever its their fault.. maybe.


 
Oih you dont be filling us up with even more unwanted pets:lol2:
2 years ago I was in a petshop and a man with a small box came in and said we found this blue budgie on a building site can you take it.Pet shop man said nope sorry so I said I would take it to the Sanctuary. he handed me a sealed box which I took back to the sanctuary.When we opened the box out came a Blue Quaker parrot very pretty. I rang the petshop to see if anyone had reported one missing and he was furious he said I would have taken that bird do ya wanna bring it back...............erm no thanks. Hes now in a huge aviary with our Green Quaker(we already had him) and they adore each other. I think if Petshops can make more money off an expensive animal then they will take an animal back but wont if its only worth a few pounds


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

every *return* should be considered on an individual basis imo, if circumstances have changed and you can no longer look after the animal then sure, they should atleast offer to home it for free, or if there is a problem with the animal they should take it back and give you a full refund or exchange it or summert

i can see why they dont do it though, cause you'd get idiots impulse buying stuff all the time, and returning it 5 mins later cause they cant be arsed to look after it anymore,


----------



## Marine (Jun 6, 2008)

In all honesty i dont think pet shops should sell pets anymore.
They cant be trusted with the responsibility. I think there should be breeders, probably registered with whatever body or group and they are then responsible for the animals they breed and yes, take them back if someone can no longer care for them.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Marine said:


> In all honesty i dont think pet shops should sell pets anymore.
> They cant be trusted with the responsibility. I think there should be breeders, probably registered with whatever body or group and they are then responsible for the animals they breed and yes, take them back if someone can no longer care for them.


Totally agree!!

I hate going into pet shops that have animals, but do just so I can check out how their animals are being kept. I have to say that places like Pets at Home are pretty good about how they keep their animals, but the little back and High Street pet shops that have been running for years often keep their pets in dreadful conditions and also take them and sell them when they are too young. 

At the end of the day they are a business and in the business to make a living and hopefully a profit, so they sell. They don't homecheck and a lot of them don't even quiz the people buying to see if they are aware of what they are taking on and how to look after it properly and none of them would send a prospective buying home to think about it before they bought, cos they'd be worried they'd just go to another pet shop and buy one there!

Am I right in thinking that the law stopped them selling puppies years ago? If so, I don't know why they stopped at puppies.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

feorag said:


> Totally agree!!
> 
> I hate going into pet shops that have animals, but do just so I can check out how their animals are being kept. I have to say that places like Pets at Home are pretty good about how they keep their animals, but the little back and High Street pet shops that have been running for years often keep their pets in dreadful conditions and also take them and sell them when they are too young.
> 
> ...


i went into a pet shop about 1 years ago n they had 2 staffy pups they were sellin n 4 kittens the kittens had a price on but the pups were just there like tey were the owners but when i said how cute r they the shop assistant said they were £250 each well she said it to my bf quietly i didnt know what she was going on about when we came out he said they were for sale.

i think if pet shops are prepared to sell animals they should be able to take them back, all of them for what ever reasons.

what i dont understand is that petshops say they wont take them back incase the have caught somethin when at the new home n dont want to pass it to there animals but they take animals in on hoilday is this not just the same, when they are only a few tanks/vivs downs from the pets they are selling?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Last time I was in a petshop I had an argument with the owner about a litter of 4 kittens that were in a totally open cage in the middle of the shop so people were walking all around them. They were obviously under 8 weeks old - the guy firstly said they were, then admitted they weren't but that they were "eating well". So I told him that eating well didn't mean ready to leave their mother. He then told me he had been selling kittens for 20 years and knew what he was talking about!

That was when I lost my temper a bit and told him that I had been breeding them for 20 years and knew more!! Then I gave him a lecture on kittens developing anti-social problems because they'd imprinted on humans because they hadn't been with their mother long enough to learn to be a cat!!! And that it was people like me and sanctuaries who had to pick up the pieces of people who couldn't cope with badly behaved pets, not him! Then I flounced out!! But I felt sick worrying about those kittens all the way home!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Marine said:


> In all honesty i dont think pet shops should sell pets anymore.
> They cant be trusted with the responsibility. I think there should be breeders, probably registered with whatever body or group and they are then responsible for the animals they breed and yes, take them back if someone can no longer care for them.


I am fortunate to live very close to two fantastic pet shops. Animals are extremely well cared for.
They refuse to sell to people if they are not happy. I have personally witnessed them turn down hundreds of pounds worth of business becuase they were not comfortable selling.
They guarentee their livestock and will take any and all animals back, even ones they have not sold.

One has built up a very good reputation over 30 years and the other is comparitively new but has gained a very good reputation.

Why should they have their livelihood be taken away because of all the other idiots. Things are already difficult enough with all the super pet stores without adding to their woes.

Neil


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You are very lucky then to have 2 shops such as this close to you, the owners are obviously animal lovers who care about animal welfare, but sadly not everyone who owns a pet shop does!!

And sadly that is life! The minority will always spoil it for the majority in almost every walk of life you come across.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Petshops can still sell puppies unfortunately. We had a call from someone who bought a puppy from a Petshop she said it was bought as a Wirehaired Fox Terrier but had grown into a Rottweiller:whistling2 not much different as pups are they LOL) She said it came with papers too. The Petshop said they would get in touch with the breeder but they couldnt take it back then did nothing. I suggested Trading Standards to her but felt sorry for the dog as just because it was a Rottie it was now unwanted. Its not the dogs fault*


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

feorag said:


> You are very lucky then to have 2 shops such as this close to you, the owners are obviously animal lovers who care about animal welfare, but sadly not everyone who owns a pet shop does!!
> 
> And sadly that is life! The minority will always spoil it for the majority in almost every walk of life you come across.


 
Sorry just dont agree that someone who is responsible should lose their livelihood because of the c:censor ones.

They have chosen to do this to make a living but in a responsible way.

May I also add they are totally against pet shops selling cats and dogs.

Neil


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Can I just add one more point and then I will go away:lol2:.

If you have a good pet shop do you not think that this probably one of the best ways to sell animals.

Take the one who has been trading for 30 years, in a day he will recognise the majority of customers that come into his shop. he will know the ones he wil sell to and the ones he wont.

Who would a breeder know ?. I could tell them how I was going to look after the animals, anyone can read a book. It is putting it into practice that counts.
Please don't tell me that all dog breeders, cat breeders do a home check because they don't. They get a phone call ask a few question, meet on day of purchase and sell if they feel happy. The pet shop has gotten to know most customers over a period of time and therefore has a better knowledge of most customers. 
Cat breeders and dog breeders please do not take this as me having a go at you, I am not !!!!!.
It is like the for sales on this forum, many people do not know who they are selling to ( no critisism, just a fact ).


Neil


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

My sister tried to take a budgey back to pets at home in the days when they sold birds.

They wouldn't take it back (she didn't want a refund) as they said there was no way to say if it had gotten ill since she owned it, and they couldn't risk putting it back in with the others, which I thought was fair enough.

In the end we advertised it in the press and gave it away for free.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

In an ideal world, no pets should be sold in a pet shop. Breeders would liaise with their local pet shop and be able to send their prospective owners to a place they trust to buy the correct accessories, and pet shops would refer prospective owners to good breeders.
We have this kind of relationship with a parrot breeder. We know how she feeds and houses her birds and are able to ensure the babies she breeds are fed and accommodated accordingly.
On the other hand if pet shops didn't sell animals, there would be no legal requirement for staff to be trained in animal welfare/husbandry and therefore the information given out to pet owners would be even more questionable than it sometimes is now.
It is also worth bearing in mind that pet shops are licensed, inspected and bound by retail laws. Breeders are not and as such it is a case of buyer beware. Not all breeders are good and not all pet shops are bad.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

must admit I'd never take anything back to a petshop as I consider I've rescued it in the first place, I'd always try to rehome it myself or treat whatever its problems at least it would have a chance then. Our local garden center that sells exotic birds and reptiles had puppies in there for sale the other day, they were in a separate room with a glass window and there were at least 6 different breeds all over £500 each, I thought petshops couldn't sell them anymore, it was horrible to see them they could see people peering in at them and were all going frantic to reach the viewers, I can't understand anyone that could breed and then not see where their puppies were going, it was so sad.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

One thing I find perplexing is why people frequent the bad pet shops.

If you don't buy they don't survive. Simple as that.

I used to buy all the poorly reptiles, birds, you name it we bought it to rescue it.
The pet shops got more animals to neglect it was a viscious circle. At a certain point I said no more. I am sorry for the animals but a number of these c:censor pet shops are now out of business.

A lot of people know of us in our area and often get asked which pet shops to go to. It is the two above and I will actively slate the others.

Neil


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The law on kittens and puppies is that they must have a certain amount of space available for exercise (this doesn't have to be their permanent enclosure, but available for exercise times), and they must not be left on the premises at night - they must be taken home with the owner or a member of staff. Due to the rather large space requirements for puppies, these are very rarely seen, but the space requirements are far more moderate for kittens so these still pop up in pet shops.

The shop has to be specifically licensed for kittens and/or puppies on their license. If you think one is selling it and is not providing the right requirements legally they HAVE to show you their PSL if you request to see it (legally it should be placed in a viewable place by the general public so they don't have to ask), and if it does not specifically say kittens and/or puppies on there you can report them.

As for returns, as a pet shop myself, I have to say that's a tough one. I have a 7 day return policy IF there is something wrong with the animal. Our returns policy specifically says if you change your mind, tough cookie - this does actually stop some people from impulse buying, as we give a printed copy of this agreement with the animal. If people think they can just take it back if their change their mind, they might get it without research, without asking the landlord, checking with the wife, etc. so I think an open returns if you change your mind would be a disaster.

I have had people try to take advantage of me many times. I know what condition I sell my animals in. I've had animals come back with cuts, with burns - dead that I had for months and were perfectly healthy. I can't prove that it was them and they can't prove it was me, we're at an impasse. People will take advantage of anyone, and I understand how a small business could lose a lot of money if they start covering up for peoples mistakes - those animals I have to take back in, I have to get medical treatment for, I have to requarantine and remonitor. If I haven't sold the full setup I am very wary of taking returns. If I've sold the right setup and there is a genuine problem then yes of course I'll give an exchange or a refund. If someone buys a corn snake and says I have a setup, and I advise them on the right setup, they use 150w bulb with no guard and it gets burnt, despite the caresheet specifically saying use a guard, then why should I have to pay for that? Even if it's in the first 24 hours.

I will always take an animal back with no costs, regardless of the veterinary treatment required, regardless of whether it was bought from me, or someone else - that's called a rescue, we rehome those then, we don't sell them.

But I won't give a refund if someone has not listened to me and caused the injury or death of an animal, or if they have just changed their mind. At the end of the day I am a business, and giving people refunds because they irresponsibly didn't actually think before buying, or listen to any of the advice, doesn't teach them a lesson at all. If they have to give it back for free and lose some money, perhaps they will think next time. Otherwise it's a vicious circle and where does it end?

In the ideal world some people talk about on this thread - where you would happily put me out of business despite me never doing anything wrong, you would instead give all the profit to the backyard breeders. If you think that breeders can't sell sick, injured, low quality animals you'd be wrong. Being a breeder does not make you a good breeder, but I'm not going to argue it here, some people just hear the word breeder and think "perfect", but reality is, many breeders are far from it, just like many pet shops.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I think they should take them back, even better, lets get rid of pet shops selling them in the first place!!!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

kodakira said:


> If you don't buy they don't survive. Simple as that.
> 
> I used to buy all the poorly reptiles, birds, you name it we bought it to rescue it.
> The pet shops got more animals to neglect it was a viscious circle. At a certain point I said no more. I am sorry for the animals but a number of these c:censor pet shops are now out of business.


Exactly, people buy a sick animal from the pet shop and say "i have rescued xxxxxxx" but they have only supported the pet shop and gave them the go ahead to keep on doing it and what p155es me off is that they then let these other animals end up in the same position yet they nod it off as if its the shops fault and they dont do anything to help those. :devil:
Rant, over.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i dont mind pet shops selling animals i enjoy going in to a nice clean shop to have a nosey at the pets, n do normally come away with somethin if i like the shop n staff, i just think that they should take all animals back if it is bought from that pet shop n the person can no longer home the animal, it is brill that some pet shops do do it, but i have not yet experianced one that would.

if the pet shop can sell the animal i think they should be able to take responsibilty for it n take it back rather than it getting mistreated as the owner cant look after it anymore n may not know where they could take it, or rescues being full, i would 100% have any of my animals back that i have breed if the person could no longer home it for what ever reason.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Can I just add one more point and then I will go away:lol2:.
> 
> If you have a good pet shop do you not think that this probably one of the best ways to sell animals.
> 
> ...


Firstly I don't think you are "having a go", but the problem is that this is all such a can of worms! In every walk of life you will get responsible people and irresponsible people. I can't speak for all breeders, cos there are a load of "backyard breeders" out there who are only interested in making money and selling the animals and who would have the attitude you have given there and in that case a responsible pet shop owner would be much more preferable!

However, there are *more* responsible breeders who care about the animals they bring into the world and don't just hand over their animals in the way you are describing. I have never sold a kitten on the day the people arrive to view it! I've never even agreed to sell a kitten on the day someone arrives to look at them. I always sent the prospective owners home and told them to think about what they were taking on because a cat can live until it's 20+ and that's a major committment. It gave them time to think and it gave me time to think. I always went with my gut instinct and have refused to sell people a kitten, cos I wasn't comfortable about them! 

And I'm sorry, but I think most pet shops will have a large number of customers coming in to buy a pet that haven't set foot in the shop before. The only people your pet shop owner will know for sure are those who already have a pet and maybe go in to buy stuff for it. First-time pet owners he won't know. And why should his 'gut instinct' about a prospective buyer be better than mine or other breeder's?


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

I wouldn't purposely go and buy animals that didn't look well but if one I had brought turned out to have a problem I wouldn't take it back as I doubt many shops would either want to or bother to get it treated and it would probably be killed or left, we brought a lineolated parakeet from a well know shop and when we got her home she had badly deformed claws I didn't fancy trimming them as they were s shaped and when I phoned the shop they said they'd either take her back or get her nails done, we took her in to have the nails done and instead of taking her to the inshop vet the shop girl took her out back and did them herself, the bird came back to me with every toe badly bleeding and I was told that was normal and it would stop (the very reason I didn't want to do the nails myself) I insisted she was taken to the vets who stopped the bleeding he said that had she lost much more she'd have been in real danger, again the shop offered to take her back but if they thought I'd let her go back to them they were mistaken, anyway after a few more rtimming trips she's now fine and we've had her and her mate for a few years now, I'm sure they'd have either sold her on or had her put down or in her case just left her to die.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

feorag said:


> Firstly I don't think you are "having a go", but the problem is that this is all such a can of worms! In every walk of life you will get responsible people and irresponsible people. I can't speak for all breeders, cos there are a load of "backyard breeders" out there who are only interested in making money and selling the animals and who would have the attitude you have given there and in that case a responsible pet shop owner would be much more preferable!
> 
> However, there are *more* responsible breeders who care about the animals they bring into the world and don't just hand over their animals in the way you are describing. I have never sold a kitten on the day the people arrive to view it! I've never even agreed to sell a kitten on the day someone arrives to look at them. I always sent the prospective owners home and told them to think about what they were taking on because a cat can live until it's 20+ and that's a major committment. It gave them time to think and it gave me time to think. I always went with my gut instinct and have refused to sell people a kitten, cos I wasn't comfortable about them!
> 
> And I'm sorry, but I think most pet shops will have a large number of customers coming in to buy a pet that haven't set foot in the shop before. The only people your pet shop owner will know for sure are those who already have a pet and maybe go in to buy stuff for it. First-time pet owners he won't know. And why should his 'gut instinct' about a prospective buyer be better than mine or other breeder's?


 
How do you know there any more good breeders than there are bad breeders. How does anyone ?. How do we know there are more good pet shops than bad ones ?. How does anyone ?. There are too many out there to know.

The pet shop we are on about is an extremely good friend of mine, I bought my first fish tank off him when I was a '' young lad'' a long time ago :lol2:.

We have many a long discussion about pet shops. He has stated to me the majority of his business is repeat customers which does include animals. He laughs he is that old that even customers grown up children and their children now come to him. He has got to know people, he has visited houses doing deliveries.
Of course new customers do come in and yes at the end of the day his decision on these customers is no better than yours, I dont think I implied it was. Or at least I hope I didn't. Of course he is not infalable even people he supposedly knows may abuse their animals. i just think he is in a better position than most breeders, for a large proportion of the animals he sells.
No it is not perfect and never will be, but what is.

I have the greatest respect for you views as I have read many of your posts and as mentioned in no way was trying to put down responsable breeders.

Neil


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I know you weren't putting down responsible breeders, but there are loads of them out there. Maybe I was giving a biased viewpoint that there are more responsible breeders than irresponsible out there and you're probably right that we can never know for sure, similarly with pet shops, but my God I'd like to think there were more responsible pet breeders and shops out there than irresponsible ones for the sake of all our animals!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Firstly I don't think you are "having a go", but the problem is that this is all such a can of worms! In every walk of life you will get responsible people and irresponsible people. I can't speak for all breeders, cos there are a load of "backyard breeders" out there who are only interested in making money and selling the animals and who would have the attitude you have given there and in that case a responsible pet shop owner would be much more preferable!


 
About this backyard breeders.. ok im on about rats here but many think im a backyard breeder because i on this forum and many others get slated for it too.. i sell my rats off at £10 cheaper like the normal rate that actual show breeders charge.. alot of reputable rat breeders are on this forum that dont show there rats they care for them and dont cvharge alot yet we get pushed into the group who charge so and so for a 'satin' rat..which just is greasy fur.
i just get anoyed im pushed along side with them as my rats are kept fantastic fed right not locked in some dirty house etc..

I class myself breeding because i love the babies looking after them seeing what babies we get.. sell some or give them away which is what i have done to many i have actualy only charged one person for two rats and that will be next week. so people say i do it for money..nope lols 

just there are show breeders really snobby or think they can look down on you (not all like this most) 
There are people who keep them perfect like the show breeders but just breed for themself kinda thing
then there is not so looked after rats breeding for money or just as a hobby.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I guess it's kind of differant because I deal with reptiles, but I will refund/replace on an individual basis. I never turn away a reptile though - I'd rather find a rescue home myself than leave it to someone who doesn't want the animal anymore.

With breeders though, we get offered lovely reptiles and on the other end of the scale people try to sell us baby leos that were in a big group, missing tails, skinny and bendy-legged. Some people breed to try to make a quick buck...


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Lover said:


> just there are show breeders really snobby or think they can look down on you (not all like this most)
> There are people who keep them perfect like the show breeders but just breed for themself kinda thing
> then there is not so looked after rats breeding for money or just as a hobby.


I used to breed mice and met a few show breeders that I didn't see eye to eye with... snobby describes them well!
They were very unimpressed with my fat, healthy, weaned, non show colour mice!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

feorag said:


> I know you weren't putting down responsible breeders, but there are loads of them out there. Maybe I was giving a biased viewpoint that there are more responsible breeders than irresponsible out there and you're probably right that we can never know for sure, similarly with pet shops, but my God I'd like to think there were more responsible pet breeders and shops out there than irresponsible ones for the sake of all our animals!


 
We agree on there being hopefully more good shops and breeders than there are bad ones :2thumb:.

Best Wishes to you.

Neil


----------



## avfc19 (Aug 11, 2008)

most shops offer a guarentee but its not always pratical to have the animal back at the end of the day if the owners had considered it and looked up and made 100% sure they could cope with this animal then why would they bring it back. people jsut buy them on a whim then the shop get more in. which leaves no room to have them back


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Ally said:


> I used to breed mice and met a few show breeders that I didn't see eye to eye with... snobby describes them well!
> They were very unimpressed with my fat, healthy, weaned, non show colour mice!


at least someone agrees yeah i got called abuser for havinf a quite fat rat but i saw tons of fatties in pet class i was like what so im an abuser for having one obese rat which is fed like all mine then there are some with tons of big rats lol!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Lover said:


> at least someone agrees yeah i got called abuser for havinf a quite fat rat but i saw tons of fatties in pet class i was like what so im an abuser for having one obese rat which is fed like all mine then there are some with tons of big rats lol!


They were never obese, but show ones are often very lean - same with the rats too.
I'd rather have a decent bred one any day - goes for reptiles too, a breeder that cares is as valuable as shops that care.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

but the people that care for there rats and do not sell them the way breeders for shows do we get pushed and blacklisted as a backyard breeder... i hate it i just dont bother i post on a forum there all on now and again not many replies but when i get them there most likely bad i just say read my sig says i breed for myself keep the good comments coming bad one unsiad.. i dont care anymore my rats are healthy looked after and homes easily sometimes help on here to sell them is great!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> just read the thread by trillian, n made me think as i to was in the pet shop the other day n someone brought back a canary, n they could not take it back.
> 
> well if i have bred my rats etc n the person could no longer home it i would take it back, so what do u lot think, should pet shops take responsibilty if someone has bought an animal from them n can no longer home it for what ever reasons. i know the pet shops dont normaly breed them but they sell them n probably make most of the profit.
> 
> ...


 
I DEFINITELY think they should. The garden centre we supply always takes animals back and rehomes them free of charge. If all pet shops and breeders did this then rescue centres would not be overflowing. In fact in theory, they wouldnt be needed.

If the garden centre couldnt take it due to lack of space then I would whether I bred it or not.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

timpley pets and aquatics also rehomes unwanted animals babies or adults to oldies.. free of charge i take rats off them if in need of homes.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I definitely think a pet shop should take animals back. Our petshop of choice is fantastic. They will offer a full refund up to 48 hours later. And if it's past that point they will take the animals on (providing they have space) and rehome them there. Been offered some male rats for free before now (as they know i'm a rat fanatic), but just didn't have cage space.

I have to agree with Eileen though. In all the pet shops i've been to...and i've been obsessed with animals since before I could talk. The majority haven't been brilliant, or even acceptable. There's only been a handful that I've gone in and thought...this is really good. 

I get stressed out going in petshops to be honest these days.Pet mania is brilliant, but the one in the town centre....*shudder*. Completely unsuitable environments,substrate,food,mixing species, bugs crawling all over the vivs, lack of uv, or stimulation (the odd time they've had APH),knowingly selling animals with mites, baby leopard geckos with severe MBD (had to seriously stop myself buying them all there, they looked so helpless) I could go on and on. No amount of trying to educate them makes a difference... Pet shops are supposed to be checked over for their license?...well whoever checks this one over is a blooming idiot.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i thought a pet shop was really good near me then abour 4 month later i saw a leopard gecko im not being funny it is a pencil stick thin not moving i feel sorry for the thing the food is massive dont think its eating unless extra large crickets are ok for a baby pencil maybe thiner leo.
and they have a aduly iggy and BD which the viv is a right state.. then today i saw a adult gpig stuck in a small hamster ball i went mad saying why is it in there they went oh i dont know.. i think some chav may have stuck it in there.. as you can pick them up at your own will. its like open space with safety gate on for buns n gpigs.


----------

